# Bill Introduced to Establish a National Commission on Digestive Diseases



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI"Bill Introduced to Establish a National Commission on Digestive Diseases On November 20, 2003, Senator Jack Reed (D-RI) introduced Senate bill S. 1902 to establish a National Commission on Digestive Diseases. Senator Reed was joined by Senator Arlen Specter (R-PA), Senator George Allen (R-VA), and Senator Dick Durbin (D-IL) as initial co-sponsors. The bill has been referred to the Senate Committee on Health, Education, Labor, and Pensions. IFFGD, along with the American Gastroenterological Association (AGA), and the Digestive Disease National Coalition (DDNC) support this legislative effort. If passed this bill would create a National Commission on Digestive Diseases that would be charged to develop and recommend a long-range plan for the use and organization of national resources to effectively deal with digestive diseases. " http://www.aboutibs.org/Publications/currentParticipate.html


----------

